# Getting rid of Reflection in eyes



## Vautrin (Dec 15, 2012)

So I've noticed my softboxes tend to reflect off of someones eyes, creating a shine.

Is it possible to get rid of this without using photoshop?  Maybe using a polarizer or something?


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

Change the lightbox position ..... for a tight headshot move the box in closer to the subject and to the side With one light and a fill card you can do very nice portraits.


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2012)

Sand the subjects eyeballs. 

Like all reflections, it's like shooting pool, and all about the angles. But, since the eye is curved you would basically need to move the lights behind the subject.

Polarizing filters can cause some unpleasant skin tones when doing portraiture.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I guess the confusing thing for me is I assumed that a softbox would be soft light not hard light.... 

So, if I get even softer (bounce the light off a wall or something) would I still get a reflection?

Basically if I had the flashes turned on the wall on high so EVERYTHING is diffused


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

The eyes are very reflective..... try a subject with glasses, makes for good practice. you can light your subject then light your background or visa versa.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok...  So I guess if the eyes HAVE to have a reflection it's best to get it somewhere easy to remove.

My big frustration right now is I tried clamshell lighting so I've just got this big line down the center of her eyes -- pupil & iris...  not easy to fix with the clone tool


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

A reflection in the eye is sometimes desirable ..... for beauty head shots you can light overhead and use a 30x40 card at chest level....for a nice highlight in the eyes use a small strip of silver card on top of the white card about 4x10


----------

